
Show HN: new dating advice app – Crowdsource advice from the opposite sex - EastLondoner
My partner and I are developing an app at the moment which gives people the opportunity to crowdsource dating advice exclusively from people of the opposite sex. That is, women seek advice from men, and vice versa. The fundamental concept is to break down the barriers of communication between men and women and give people a more reliable source of advice than the usual channels such as friends - who can either be notoriously unreliable or sadly may not have the best intentions.<p>People would post information anonymously about their situation by way of a short message and would also have the option of uploading a text msg feed (between them and their partner). People would then respond to that situation over a limited period (of 24-hours), with the most popular piece of advice being sent exclusively to the person who posted.<p>We have a launch page below.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.readbetweenapp.com<p>We have a prototype developed are seeking interested users to be the first to test it out. If you are interested, please email us at:<p>readbetweenapp@gmail.com<p>Any other feedback would be very welcome below!
======
nevon
And why would I as a user choose to respond to other people's questions?

------
nicolashahn
App version of r/AskMen and r/AskWomen?

